# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Καπου να τα πω..

## Freezed

Γεια σας, ειμαι 20 ετων,
Ειμαι ανεργος, και δεν εχω περασει σε καποια σχολη λογο εισαγωγής μου σε νοσοκομείο. Τελειωσα στρατο και εψαχνα δουλειά αλλα τιποτα περαν κατι φυλλαδια π εκανα και κατι ψιλοδουλειες με τον πατερα μου. Ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα αλλα δεν τον δειχνω σε κανεναν, επισης κοντινός συγγενης μ ειναι άρρωστος και οσο ναναι με επηρεαζει ψυχολογικα. Ειμαι ψιλοχαμενος, εδω και 1 μηνα εχω δεκατα συνεχομενα , ο γιατρος λεει οτι οι εξετάσεις μου βγηκαν καλες κλπ δεν φοβαμαι μηπως εχω τπτ σπανιο ετσι κ αλλιως αν και δεν ξερω κανεναν να ειχε 1 μηνα δεκατα και να μην μπορει να κανει τιποτα περαν του να ξαπλωνει..
Δεν μπορω να βγαινω με την κοπελα μου λογο της αδυναμιας απο τα δεκατα.. κυριολεκτικά ειμαι χωμα. Και για να μην στεναχωριεται της λεω οτι καθε μερα ειμαι καλύτερα αλλα το αντίθετο. Εχω αγχος απο μικρο παιδι, σε λεωφορεία και σε μερη με κοσμο δεν θελω να πηγαινω, (δεν εχω κλειστοφοβια) .
Νιωθω τοσο ανικανος,
Φιλους δεν εχω περαν απο 1-2 ...ευτυχως εχω την καλύτερη κοπελα στον κοσμο ..(σαχλος much..)
Ημουν που ημουν ανικανος, τωρα με τα δεκατα κυριολεκτικά δεν κανω τιποτα ολη μερα στο κρεβάτι. 
Δεν θελω να με παρηγορήσει κανεις ή να με λυπηθεί, απλα να τα γραψω καπου ηθελα. Οσο για σενα που το διαβασες μεχρι εδω, σε ευχαριστώ που με ακουσες :)

----------


## ICare

> Γεια σας, ειμαι 20 ετων,
> Ειμαι ανεργος, και δεν εχω περασει σε καποια σχολη λογο εισαγωγής μου σε νοσοκομείο. Τελειωσα στρατο και εψαχνα δουλειά αλλα τιποτα περαν κατι φυλλαδια π εκανα και κατι ψιλοδουλειες με τον πατερα μου. Ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα αλλα δεν τον δειχνω σε κανεναν, επισης κοντινός συγγενης μ ειναι άρρωστος και οσο ναναι με επηρεαζει ψυχολογικα. Ειμαι ψιλοχαμενος, εδω και 1 μηνα εχω δεκατα συνεχομενα , ο γιατρος λεει οτι οι εξετάσεις μου βγηκαν καλες κλπ δεν φοβαμαι μηπως εχω τπτ σπανιο ετσι κ αλλιως αν και δεν ξερω κανεναν να ειχε 1 μηνα δεκατα και να μην μπορει να κανει τιποτα περαν του να ξαπλωνει..
> Δεν μπορω να βγαινω με την κοπελα μου λογο της αδυναμιας απο τα δεκατα.. κυριολεκτικά ειμαι χωμα. Και για να μην στεναχωριεται της λεω οτι καθε μερα ειμαι καλύτερα αλλα το αντίθετο. Εχω αγχος απο μικρο παιδι, σε λεωφορεία και σε μερη με κοσμο δεν θελω να πηγαινω, (δεν εχω κλειστοφοβια) .
> Νιωθω τοσο ανικανος,
> Φιλους δεν εχω περαν απο 1-2 ...ευτυχως εχω την καλύτερη κοπελα στον κοσμο ..(σαχλος much..)
> Ημουν που ημουν ανικανος, τωρα με τα δεκατα κυριολεκτικά δεν κανω τιποτα ολη μερα στο κρεβάτι. 
> Δεν θελω να με παρηγορήσει κανεις ή να με λυπηθεί, απλα να τα γραψω καπου ηθελα. Οσο για σενα που το διαβασες μεχρι εδω, σε ευχαριστώ που με ακουσες :)


καλησπερα σου!σε τι γιατρο πηγες?παθολογο?

----------


## elis

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάτι από μικρός και να έχεις προσαρμοστεί σε αυτό κάπως κ γι αυτό να μην τα καταφερνεισς όσο για τα δέκατα ή άγχος ή κούραση ή γρίπη κάτι άλλο είναι απίθανο

----------


## Freezed

> καλησπερα σου!σε τι γιατρο πηγες?παθολογο?


Καλησπερα αδερφε, ναι παθολογο και μετα ωρλ.

----------


## Freezed

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις κάτι από μικρός και να έχεις προσαρμοστεί σε αυτό κάπως κ γι αυτό να μην τα καταφερνεισς όσο για τα δέκατα ή άγχος ή κούραση ή γρίπη κάτι άλλο είναι απίθανο


Καλησπερα.Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω φιλε μου τι να εχω απο μικρος? Σε τι να εχω προσαρμοστεί?

----------


## ICare

> καλησπερα σου!σε τι γιατρο πηγες?παθολογο?


κοιτα γιατροσ δεν ειμαι ουτε θα σου κανω διαγνωση...αλλα τα δεκατα για ενα μηνα εχουν καποια ριζα.κ το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.κανε ενα κυκλο εξετασεων..δε ξερω σε τι γιατρο πηγες αλλα μπορει να προερχονται απο καποια καταστολη του οργανισμου σου, που απλες εξετασεις δε τη δειχνουνισως εχει πεσει τελειως το ανοσοποιητικο σου...ισως καποια λοιμωξη,ισως κατι πνευμονικο.. πολλα ισως, αλλα φυσιολογικο δεν ειναι.πηγαινε κ σε αλλο γιατρο να παρεις κ αλλη γνωμη.τα δεκατα δεν προερχονται απο ψυχολογικους παραγοντες..ο οργανισμος σου καπου σου χτυπαει καμπανακι...αποψη μου κανε κ αλλες εξετασεις κ πηγαινε κ σε αλλο γιατρο.εκανες εξεταση για να λευκα σου?συνηθως ειναι ανεβασμενα οταν εχουμε ας πουμε γριπη, η κατι αλλο..βγηκαν φυσιολογικα?

----------


## kostas62

γεια σου, 
ο ανωτερω σου τα ειπε πολυ ωραια.
Για τα δεκατα που εχεις ,θα πρεπει να ερευνησεις διεξοδικα την αιτια με οποιες εξετασεις θα σου υποδειξει ενας αξιοπιστος γιατρος. 
1 μηνας με δεκατα και ελειψη ενεργειας δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο.
εαν δεν βρεθει τιποτα παθολογικο ,τοτε δες το ψυχολογικο σου. 
εισαι νεος ανθρωπος ,με μια καλη σχεση και καλο οικογενειακο περιβαλον ,απο οτι καταλαβαινω. 
να αισθανεσαι τυχερος για αυτο ,η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου ακομη ,και με προσπαθεια και υπομονη θα βρεις το δρομο σου ,οπως και τοσοι αλλοι πριν απο εσενα. 

μην στενοχωριεσαι και μην απογοητευεσαι με την πρωτη δυσκολια!
ολοι λιγο πολυ ετσι ξεκινησαμε ,αγωνιστηκαμε και προχωρησαμε ( εγω σε περναω 43 χρονια ,ειμαι μοναχικος χαρακτηρας, εχω περασει αρκετα στην ζωη μου, αλλα τα εχω καταφερει να αισθανομαι καλα ,να μην εχω προβληματα οικονομικα η προσωπικα ,και με ορεξη για καινουριες εμπειριες )

θα τα καταφερεις και εσυ!

----------

